# Cyanogenmod nightly kang question



## knives of ice (Oct 13, 2011)

Cyanogenmod himself originally tweeted to follow cm tenderloin for updates.. There have been nightly kangs for the Touchpad tweeted since cm9 was released and I haven't been able to find a change log in the usual places does anyone know where to find a change list?


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

Cheap bump, I would like to know as well.

-Erik


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried the 24 kang release. It worked and booted, but TiBU still rebooted...it works in the 0.5 alpha. Personally, unless a changelog is there, I would stick with the cm9 build because it works pretty well.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

http://review.cyanog...atus:merged,n,z

is about the closest thing to a changelog cm nightlies have
edit: i believe there were some unmerged changes in the 0.5 alpha though


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait... What??

Nightlies for the Touchpad?

Shenanigans?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Wait... What??
> 
> Nightlies for the Touchpad?
> 
> ...


LOL... Follow cm_tenderloin on twitter at your peril...









Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

knives of ice said:


> Cyanogenmod himself originally tweeted to follow cm tenderloin for updates.. There have been nightly kangs for the Touchpad tweeted since cm9 was released and I haven't been able to find a change log in the usual places does anyone know where to find a change list?


Nah, Cyanogen didn't tweet anything about cm_tenderloin. This is definitely an unofficial account as are the builds.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

the builds are actually from TeamWin, the guys who do TWRP. 
looks like they're just trying to do people a solid

http://teamw.in/project/cmtweets


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

any changelog


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

mooja said:


> the builds are actually from TeamWin, the guys who do TWRP.
> looks like they're just trying to do people a solid
> 
> http://teamw.in/project/cmtweets


ah nice. They are trustworthy.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> any changelog


yes, the list of merged stuff i posted about 3 posts up.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as I can tell these nightlies are not proper.
I tried the 20120125 version this morning and it does not contain any of the alpha0.5 changes or the charger/systemui fix.

I'd definately stick with the official updates.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Syxx said:


> As far as I can tell these nightlies are not proper.
> I tried the 20120125 version this morning and it does not contain any of the alpha0.5 changes or the charger/systemui fix.
> 
> I'd definately stick with the official updates.


as i said earlier, these builds teamwin is doing are just straight nightlies of all merged changes. 0.5 has stuff in it thats still "open" hence, these nightlies dont have the change

specifcally:
http://review.cyanog...m/#change,11944
http://review.cyanog...m/#change,11897
http://review.cyanog...m/#change,11973
http://review.cyanog...m/#change,11875
as listed in dal's description of 0.5.

im sure theres other changes in 0.5 that werent merged into the main branch yet either. so for now, the nightlies are behind 0.5


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

